# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  El Gobierno autoriza las obras de la segunda fase del Víboras-Quiebrajano

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui os dejo noticia sacada de ideal.es

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*El Gobierno autoriza las obras de la segunda fase del Víboras-Quiebrajano* 
15.05.10 - 02:36 - L. C. | JAÉN
El Consejo de Ministros autorizaba en su reunión de ayer la celebración del contrato de las obras correspondientes al proyecto de construcción de la segunda fase del sistema Quiebrajano-Víboras y la renovación del resto de la red del sistema Quiebrajano. 
La inversión prevista para esta actuación por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM) a través de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, es de 20.366.318 euros. 
Las obras afectan a los núcleos de la campiña jienense de Fuerte del Rey, Villadompardo, Escañuela, Arjona, Arjonilla, Porcuna, Lopera, Higuera de Calatrava y Santiago de Calatrava, así como a dos municipios de la provincia de Córdoba: Cañete de las Torres y Valenzuela. 
Este proyecto pretende renovar la red de distribución de agua a estas poblaciones mediante la instalación de 70 kilómetros de tubería, conexiones a los depósitos existentes y la reposición de tomas históricas a particulares, actuando sobre los siguientes ejes del sistema. Eje Fuerte del Rey: trazado que une la derivación de Fuerte del Rey con Fuerte del Rey; eje Arjonilla: trazado que discurre desde Arjona a Arjonilla; eje Lahiguera: trazado que discurre entre el punto kilométrico 0,61 del eje Arjonilla hasta Lahiguera; y eje 1, que trazado que comprende el tramo desde Venta Illana hasta Cañete de las Torres. 
También se actuará en el eje de Porcuna: trazado urbano en Porcuna. Parte del punto kilométrico 7,8 del eje 1 hasta el depósito de Porcuna; eje Lopera: parte del punto kilométrico 10,3 del eje 1 hasta el depósito de Lopera; eje 2: trazado que comprende el tramo desde Venta Illana hasta Santiago de Calatrava; eje Higuera de Calatrava: trazado que parte del punto kilométrico 6,6 hasta el depósito de Higuera de Calatrava; y eje Valenzuela, que parte en el punto kilométrico 7, 6 del eje 2 y acaba en el depósito de Valenzuela.

----------


## ben-amar

Se da trabajo para hoy, que falta hace, y al modernizar las redes de distribucion se evitan perdidas y se gana en efectividad. A la vez que facilita el acceso del agua a la población.
Gracias Fede. Un saludo

----------

